# new tank problems



## bubbles12 (Sep 17, 2007)

new marine tank all going well until 2 days ago sudden outbreak of green algae very agressive changed 25% water made no difference nitrate levels not very high was thinking maybe phosphate related cleaning tank everyday come home from work and all four sides are green again getting frustrated was thinking of getting u.v filter for tank but was hoping to put corals and such for reef tank when it matured all other tests are showing zero fish seem fine eating and such but read u.v.filter kills all bacteria including the good stuff which the tank needs id be grateful for any syggestions


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

You will get more help here. :wink:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Unless it's green water, UV may not exactly help. The water needs to pass through the UV filter to eliminate the algae and in your case, it probably won't. Test the phosphate level and post the exact result.

Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like a diatom break out to me. Has the tank been running for just a few weeks? If so that's normal.


----------



## bubbles12 (Sep 17, 2007)

*new tank problem*

running about 5 weeks checked phos levels a bit high doing another water change to see if that helps :? :?


----------

